
Great Sci-Fi Technology: “Calliagnosia” from Stories of Your Life and Others - kaycebasques
https://bookworm.club/2018/06/calliagnosia/
======
ghosthamlet
Can the time and memory concept in The Stories of Your Life move to LSTM/GRU
or some new ANN?

